# #7 & 8 RAE Legs for Casey!



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

WE ARE ALMOST THERE! We got two more RAE legs and even a couple of placement ribbons in Excellent B at TIKO in Brockville, On. today. That now makes 8. Only two more, hopefully to be earned next Friday at the STG Trial at Long Sault. I am looking forward to putting Rally behind us for a while.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great job! Two more legs awesome!
Michelle


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Good luck next weekend! 

Keep us posted.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome .. good luck next weekend


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

getting close! Hope we have a celebration next week! We should all put little countdowns in our sigs for the titles we're working on listing either legs earned or legs needed.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Way to go, both you and Casey!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Horray! Great job!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay!!! Great job!!! Will be looking for you to tell us about 9 and 10 soon!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Way to go!!! Sounds like you are getting really close!


----------

